# Can someone be main driver on 2 car policies



## Colby (7 Dec 2008)

Hi
My dad who is no longer able to drive due to health has let his licence expire so I believe he is not entitled to insurance even though he would not be driving, he really wants to insure his car against fire and theft and also have it that visitors from abroad could drive it instead of hiring a car. my question is if he cant be the main driver can I be if I already am insured on my own car ie can I use my no claims bonus on two different policies or would the fact he does not have a licence exclude him from fire and theft insurance ?

Any ideas how we can get some kind of insurance for this set up?


----------



## dodo (7 Dec 2008)

I don't think you are,think about it for a moment.A Father has insurance on his own car his 17 year old son buys a new car for himself insurance 3 k plus, so he gets his Dad to be main driver then he is named driver and end up paying very insurance as a named driver.But yet he drives it all the time.


----------



## mathepac (7 Dec 2008)

Colby said:


> Hi
> My dad who is no longer able to drive due to health has let his licence expire so I believe he is not entitled to insurance even though he would not be driving, he really wants to insure his car against fire and theft and also have it that visitors from abroad could drive it instead of hiring a car. my question is if he cant be the main driver can I be if I already am insured on my own car ie can I use my no claims bonus on two different policies or would the fact he does not have a licence exclude him from fire and theft insurance ?
> 
> Any ideas how we can get some kind of insurance for this set up?



Sorry to hear about your Dad's health.

Unfortunately he is not even entitled to a quotation for insurance as he doesn't hold the minimum requirement for motor insurance quote, a current licence or a learner's permit and he cannot be a named driver on any other policy for the same reason.

Ask your broker about someone else taking ownership of the car and having it insured.


----------



## Colby (7 Dec 2008)

Our prob is everyone we are considering is that they already have cover under their own name. re the father son thing I am not sure that this is valid would the father not need to submit his no claims to his own insurer and would  he not need to falsley declare himself as owner of the 2nd car?/

I just want to make sure we dont pay insurance that is found to be invalid
Ta for suggestions


----------



## ailbhe (7 Dec 2008)

Colby said:


> Our prob is everyone we are considering is that they already have cover under their own name. re the father son thing I am not sure that this is valid would the father not need to submit his no claims to his own insurer and would he not need to falsley declare himself as owner of the 2nd car?/
> 
> I just want to make sure we dont pay insurance that is found to be invalid
> Ta for suggestions


 

Your dad can't take out a policy as he doesn't have a valid licence.
You can get your dad to transfer ownership of the vehicle to you and then you can insure it. Some companies will allow you an intro bonus or a mirrored bonus as you have a no claims bonus on your own vehicle.

Or if there is another family member who was named on your dads policy, they would be entitled to a named driver discount and could insure the vehicle (again, only on transfer of ownership).

Talk to a broker, it's probably your best option.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (8 Dec 2008)

I have two vehicles .... and two no claims bonuses on both policies


----------



## nolo77 (9 Dec 2008)

I have two vehicles and am main driver on both.  When I bought the second vehicle, I had to take out a new policy (in spite of having a full bonus on the first vehicle)  and start with a nil no-claims bonus and work my way up to full no-claims bonus on the second vehicle.


----------



## mercman (14 Dec 2008)

PaddyBloggit said:


> I have two vehicles .... and two no claims bonuses on both policies




I have the same. Your Broker should be able to organise it.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (14 Dec 2008)

SPC100 said:


> My experience is the same as nolo77.
> 
> Paddy, did they give you a ncb when you started insuring a second vehicle? or did you work it up, as you have been insuring two for several years.




They allowed me to start on a full no claims bonus on the second vehicle. They quoted me .... and stood over it.

My vehicles are insured with two different companies. All above board.
I tried to insure the second vehicle with my main insurer originally but found a cheaper alternative. I've stuck with the status quo this year also as I've found no major price differences that would make it worth my while to shop around.


----------



## Complainer (15 Dec 2008)

dodo said:


> A Father has insurance on his own car his 17 year old son buys a new car for himself insurance 3 k plus, so he gets his Dad to be main driver then he is named driver and end up paying very insurance as a named driver.But yet he drives it all the time.


Just to be clear, this (not uncommon) arrangement would constitute insurance fraud, due to the untruth on the proposal form about who is the main driver. If/when it comes to a substantial claim, the insurer may well start digging around, and may pursue the policy holder for the costs of any claim.


----------

